# Could BRP be the worlds fastest?



## 2000-redrider (Jun 3, 2003)

With the worlds fastest challenge coming up in July, what are your thoughts on using a Fun Won as a base? I'm thinking of something along the lines of 3 or 4 cell lipo, 8000KV brushless motor, Fun Won wheels, and a wedge type body.


----------



## 2000-redrider (Jun 3, 2003)

worlds fastest micro (1/18), that is. The record set last year was 76 mph with a RC18T.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It could do it. 

When is that thing and where?


----------



## 2000-redrider (Jun 3, 2003)

It's the event held by Radio Control Car Action

http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/showthread.php?t=233511

So far it seems like they've only set a date (July 28th). I don't think the official rules and location have been posted yet. But it's pretty much a given that it'll be at a dragstrip somewhere here in California.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

wish there was somthing like that in the midwest


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

they did that last year too brp can do it go show em bud... :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It's fun to see how fast it can go, but I think something like this is more of a testament to the batteries and motor - not really the car itself.


----------

